# Two new Ausie Dendro's



## Marc (Feb 12, 2012)

During the last few days two plants joined my small Orchid collection and I'm really excited and happy with them.

First of all is Dend. x delicatum, it's a mature plant which is currently developping 8 inflorescenes. Will post in the photography section when their openened.







Second addition is a new Dend. kingianum, I saw it from a distance and I was instatly drawn to it. The white sepals have a few tiny pink streaks but they are hardly noticeable. Also a mature plant that has a big keiki on it allready. This form used to be known as: Dendrobium kingianum var. Silcockii. But on another site I found out that this name isn't accepted anymore and is just seen as one of many colour forms there are of Dendrobium kingianum.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 12, 2012)

Fantastic lip!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice plants, and lovely bloom!!! Jean


----------



## Lycaste53 (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice kingianum. 
Best regards, Gina


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2012)

That's sweet. I see kingianums for sale around here, but they seem to always be the pink ones.


----------

